# Trimming Nails



## Matthew (Jan 25, 2007)

Where do you get your dog to have his nails trimmed? Or do you do it yourself? 

I tried buying one of those trimmers myself and my poor dog got his nail cut a bit too much (not too much. It was just on the tip of where it bled a little). He wasn't in pain or anything so I knew it wasn't that bad.

However, how long should I have my chihuahua's nails to be and how often should I get it trimmed?


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

I trim everyones nails every 3 or 4 days around here. Nails shouldnt be too long, basically when I hear them tapping on the floor, i trim them... the quick(part that bled for you) can be trained back by keeping the nails at a reasonable lenght.


----------



## atldoglover (Nov 8, 2006)

I would trim Raven's nails. She had black nails, so it was really important to keep the trim up to date. Otherwise, it would've been easy to cut into the "quick". I would advise using nail clippers with a guard that will only let you cut 1/2 inch at a time. Those worked well for me and I picked them up at Wal-Mart.


----------



## nsorro (Jan 25, 2007)

*nail trimming*

Go to a groomer that will drimmel the nails, it is much less tramatic.. how would you like if your quick was cut into? OUCH!!!


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I dremel our dogs' nails every 7-10 days (all 15 hounds!)...The dremel is sooooooooo much easier than clipping...

Here's some pics that might help...We took these a few months ago when we were trying to get our website updated and release (which we STILL haven't done <<rolling eyes>> ) NOTE: We let Prajna's nails grow out pretty long so we'd have some length to work with in the picture...then it turns out that we didn't like how any of the pics came out  But, for what it's worth....Don't hold the dremel on the nail for too long...just kinda tap it to the end of the nail. The more nail there is at the end before you get to the quick, the more wiggle room you have in terms of the nail getting too hot.

First, I flatten the bottom of the nails (DH's hands in the pic though  )










Then I go straight back. Now, depending on the nail and how it grows you may need to hold the dremel at different angles so it grinds smoothly against the nail.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Once we get back to the quick, we just round off any sharp edges. The quick is that dark meaty looking part at the middle of the nail.












DH is doing the dremelling here and he rounds much more than I do...









This is how nails usually look when I do them...not nearly as pretty as DH, but it works










Nails are one of those things that it's easy to let it go. Before I figured out how to dremel our PITA hounds by myself, their nails were usually too long. I actually kind of enjoy dremelling nails now :blush


----------



## MagicToller (Jan 4, 2007)

Great pictures Greys 

I use the grinder as well, I find it easier and less stressful on the dogs (Although in some cases, it's the opposite)


----------



## beverly (Jan 18, 2007)

My dogs go to the groomer once very 4-6 weeks and get their nails cut there.


----------

